# Me and the kids



## photogoddess (Dec 5, 2005)

Just took a few shots this weekend.  Seems like I'm always behind the camera instead of in front of it with them. So, I'm trying to make sure that there are more pics of me and the kiddies.


----------



## Alison (Dec 5, 2005)

:shock: You must be super Mom to get 4 teenagers to smile at once - I am duly impressed! :thumbsup: You've got a beautiful family, Tammy!


----------



## terri (Dec 5, 2005)

> You've got a beautiful family, Tammy!


 She certainly does.  And my kid hasn't willingly smiled at a camera since he was a little boy - I usually have to start babbling stupid things to get him to laugh at me. Your kids look relaxed and natural. I especially love the tree shot - cute! :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 5, 2005)

Wow, You have them camera trained, Nice series


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't know if you planned it deliberately but that's a nice balance between the red and blue tops in these shots!


Even the dog's smiling!


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah - they're camera trained alright.  Believe it or not, getting the dog to look the right way was WAY harder than it was getting the kids to smile. They all smile willingly except Donald (the boy in the blue shirt) who had to be tickled.  Just a little trip down memory lane.... These are from when they were little.


----------



## Chase (Dec 5, 2005)

Awww those are great shots, I'm really impressed with the smiles, that seemed like a challenge when a camera is pointing at them. What dirty joked did you tell to get one out of the D-man?


----------



## senz (Dec 6, 2005)

Wonderful! They smile so naturally! Nice job.


----------



## Mansi (Dec 9, 2005)

you have a beautiful family pg 
thanks for sharing these
sweet shots


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 9, 2005)

Tammy?  Do all these people live with you?  <shudder>


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 9, 2005)

Christie Photo said:
			
		

> Tammy?  Do all these people live with you?  <shudder>



Hahahaha Pete! It's not so bad having a house full of teenagers. Keeps ya young! :crazy: To answer your question, they did all live with me until I split from their father last year. Although I raised them from the time that they were really little, 3 of the 4 are my "step" children. To give a reference on how little they were, the oldest photo I posted with me and the 2 girls was taken nearly 2 years after I had moved in with their father. I wasn't allowed to take them with me when I left so they now live with their father and I see them anytime that I'm allowed. The boy in the blue shirt is mine from a prior relationship and lives with me. I really do miss having all of them around 24/7.


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 9, 2005)

> You've got a beautiful family, Tammy!


I agree!

lovely kids!


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks :mrgreen: 

Yeah - they're keepers.


----------



## BubblePixel (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh! Beautiful family you've got there!  
Good job!!:heart:


----------

